# Help with pad training



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

I got my little boy Snow a week and two days ago and I am at a loss with the pad training. He is 16 weeks old and the breeder started pad training with him. At the breeder's she had a large pad covering the entire floor of his pen and then she placed a pee pad on top of it. 

When I brought Snow home I started using disposable pads. Yesterday I started using the washable pads from Personally Paws because he was chewing and playing with the disposable pads and got yellow paws and smelled of pee. Below is a picture of his exercise pen set up. I have carpet, so I have lined under the exercise pen with a piece of vinyl flooring. The problem is that Snow is still playing and sleeping on his pee pad. He does use the pad when he is in the exercise pen but he sometimes pees right on the edge and gets the floor wet. I just can not get him to stop sleeping on the pee pad. I have tried to put 2 different beds and a blanket in there (at different times) for him to sleep on but he peed on one bed and the blanket and peed and pooped on the last bed. 

Any ideas on how to get him to stop sleeping on the pee pad? I just gave him a bath yesterday and he is already starting to smell of pee again :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Training these little ones can be challenging. Not sure why he likes to sleep on the pads. You're set up is good. He is still such a baby really. I am sure he will get the hang of it soon. Maybe the pad is cooler than the bed.


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Cathy, I was thinking of asking Theresa if he only peed on the small pee pad she put down when she had him. My set up is different from hers because she also had a large pad covering the entire floor of his pen. I don't know if I have confused him by (1) using disposable pads at first and (2) the different set up in the pen.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lisa-Maria said:


> Cathy, I was thinking of asking Theresa if he only peed on the small pee pad she put down when she had him. My set up is different from hers because she also had a large pad covering the entire floor of his pen. I don't know if I have confused him by (1) using disposable pads at first and (2) the different set up in the pen.


Could be he is confused. I would ask her exactly what she was doing. Whitney at 5 months was pad trained. Mercedes had a harder time, I do think I confused her because I wanted her to be pad and outside trained. With Whitney we just use pads, Mercedes likes to go out. I have a xpen out by the pool I put Mercedes in the pen mornings and when it is raining. The biggest problem with Mercedes is she does not signal when she needs to go:blink:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lisa-Maria said:


> I got my little boy Snow a week and two days ago and I am at a loss with the pad training. He is 16 weeks old and the breeder started pad training with him. At the breeder's she had a large pad covering the entire floor of his pen and then she placed a pee pad on top of it.
> 
> When I brought Snow home I started using disposable pads. Yesterday I started using the washable pads from Personally Paws because he was chewing and playing with the disposable pads and got yellow paws and smelled of pee. Below is a picture of his exercise pen set up. I have carpet, so I have lined under the exercise pen with a piece of vinyl flooring. The problem is that Snow is still playing and sleeping on his pee pad. He does use the pad when he is in the exercise pen but he sometimes pees right on the edge and gets the floor wet. I just can not get him to stop sleeping on the pee pad. I have tried to put 2 different beds and a blanket in there (at different times) for him to sleep on but he peed on one bed and the blanket and peed and pooped on the last bed.
> 
> Any ideas on how to get him to stop sleeping on the pee pad? I just gave him a bath yesterday and he is already starting to smell of pee again :smilie_tischkante:


Hi Lisa,
Your set up looks really good! I had the same problem with SUKI. For some reason whenever I put down cloth pads she would use it as her bed and refused to pee on them. I resorted back to the disposable pads until she was outdoor trained, she does both indoor/outdoor.
To this day she will not use the washable pads and will pee on the edges no matter what kind of pad it is....bad aim! I use a large cloth pad with disposable on top so it protects the hardwood floors. They make the disposable with a scent which helped attract her to the disposables. I thought there was a spray that could be used on the cloth pads to attract them. I may be wrong. Makes for a good idea though, lol.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Is always using pads your ultimate goal?*

{:blush:Sorry this post is so long, I tend to get a bit 'wordy' when trying to explain something complex, I can't seem to help myself although I _try_ to be brief lol:HistericalSmiley:}

 Wondering, do you always want adorable little snow to be pad trained? or do you eventually want him to go potty outdoors? What is your ultimate goal? I can only offer you with advice on training to go outdoors using the way it worked for me, I've haven't ever used pads for my dogs, so therefore have no experience with pads to help you with training using them. 

_*one more thing*_, my first dog belonged to someone else I knew at first, I knew the family. The dog didn't live with me in the beginning during the crucial puppy potty training time. I rescued her from that family who was going to bring her to a 'kill' shelter. The other family had sadly kept her 95% of the time in a small laundry room where she got used to living with her own pee/poo & laid down in it. She became 'desensitized' to her own pee/poo. Most dogs have a natural inherent instinct to try to avoid laying where they eliminate unless they are forced to live in close vicinity to it. They then can sometimes become accustomed to it.

After that I had a very difficult time *re*-potty-training my girl when I got her when she was already about 1 year old, she had a lot of 'accidents' in the house for quite a long time. It would have been much easier to to have trained her to potty outside if she hadn't already gotten so used to going potty inside of that family's laundry room in the spot where she lived. 

Please note: I got both of my dogs when they were at least _6 months or older_, so I'm not exactly sure at what 'age' a puppy can begin to be trained to go potty outdoors {if that is your goal}. Someone else here might know the age to start.

Many people here at SM have had much success using pads & there must be a correct way to train your dog that way, I have little idea how to use them. I'm sure others here will offer you their advice about pad training! Good luck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I too, would check to see how she was kept before you got her.
Could be that she just likes a firmer place to sleep...maybe not used to a plush bed... and she is confused.
Good luck...I know it is frustrating!


----------

